# Switchable ballast vs Dimmable ballast



## Hackerman (Apr 21, 2014)

Stopped by the grow store today for some new toys and I was talking to the owner about dimmable ballasts. By coincidence, the guy that sells him bulbs was there. Not sure if he actually worked for Hortilux or if he just worked for a local distributor. Either way, he seemed pretty well informed.

He went on about how reducing the power to a bulb is not a good idea. I understand a little about how it all works and I have been reading lately how the LEDs are run at slightly less than full power for various reasons. I didn't catch everything he said (went to the store right after wake-and-bake. LOL) but, like I said he seemed pretty well informed (or at least well trained LOL). Some nonsense about reducing power causing the spectrum wavelengths to change and blah blah blah. LOL

So, the other option to dimmable was the switchable. This ballast has a switch to convert from 1000w, 600w, 400w and I think one more. And, you use a different bulb with each setting, instead of using the same bulb for all the settings.

Any opinions on switchable vs dimmable?

As always, thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2014)

LOL--I think the light bulb salesman is trying to sell more light bulbs.  Will the ballast also take MH bulbs?  

I have not heard this assertion before and if it were me, I would certainly want to hear it from someone who did not make their living hawking light bulbs.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, it takes MH and HPS. It's a HydroFarm Xtrasun Dial-a-watt, 1000. $239


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 21, 2014)

I use to use those enhanced blue spectrum eye horti's back in the day but they're just not worth $100.00  + (or w/e they're priced at now) when I can go to 1000bulbs.com and order a $35.00 hps lamp and get the same results. I just replace the lamps every 6 months or so.


----------



## Locked (Apr 21, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> I use to use those enhanced blue spectrum eye horti's back in the day but they're just not worth $100.00  + (or w/e they're priced at now) when I can go to 1000bulbs.com and order a $35.00 hps lamp and get the same results. I just replace the lamps every 6 months or so.



:yeahthat: 

That is what I have been saying as well.  I use the cheapo bulbs from 1000bulbs.com and just replace my bulbs a little more often.  No way I am going to spend 100 bucks+ a bulb when I can pull good yields with a cheaper bulb.  I am more than happy getting 3+ ounces dry per plant in one gallon pots.
I can get 3 bulbs for the price of one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Yeah, it takes MH and HPS. It's a HydroFarm Xtrasun Dial-a-watt, 1000. $239


 
 Wow, what a racket!  So you are talking about 6-8 bulbs if you want to have every wattage in both MH and HPS?  Like I said, I would certainly like to see that information about the spectrum change from a reliable source (as I have never even heard this before) before I took the word of a person who makes their money selling bulbs.  Unfortunately I have found a whole lot of salemen who have no ethics--all they care about is selling whatever it is they sell, with little regard for the truth.  I can say that the switchable is a product that I would never purchase.  As a side note, when I run my 600W at 400W, I have never noticed any lack of growth or loss of vigor because I was using the reduced wattage.

 I also have never found the ultra expensive bulbs to be worth the price.  Like the others, I have in the past tried them, but am back to standard type bulbs and just switch them out every 6 months or so.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 22, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> :yeahthat:
> 
> That is what I have been saying as well.  I use the cheapo bulbs from 1000bulbs.com and just replace my bulbs a little more often.  No way I am going to spend 100 bucks+ a bulb when I can pull good yields with a cheaper bulb.  I am more than happy getting 3+ ounces dry per plant in one gallon pots.
> I can get 3 bulbs for the price of one.




And if it wasn't for you *Hammy* I wouldn't know about 1000bulbs.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2014)

If it wasn't for Hammy I wouldn't know anyone that got 3+ ounces outta a one gallon pot... He is the HAMSTER... I have seen it, he does it..  Sorry off topic.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Wish I would have seen people saying they get the same results with a cheap bulb as they do with a top of the line just payed $100 on 420 for a 1000watt Hortilux bulb


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 26, 2014)

You also hear those same people saying that they replace their bulbs every 6 months. My Hortilux HPS is 2 years old and still producing awesome buds.

You bought a top quality bulb. Don't be sorry. Nothing wrong with buying the best.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 26, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> You also hear those same people saying that they replace their bulbs every 6 months. My Hortilux HPS is 2 years old and still producing awesome buds.
> 
> You bought a top quality bulb. Don't be sorry. Nothing wrong with buying the best.


 
Your bulb needs replaced.
Don't be fooled, your bulb has lost a lot of lumens.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 26, 2014)

Growdude said:


> Your bulb needs replaced.
> Don't be fooled, your bulb has lost a lot of lumens.




I have to agree almost 3 years Bro must be weak and black a bit by now?


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2014)

You might not be able to notice by eye but Growdude is spot on.  A light meter would show you how much you have lost.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 26, 2014)

What kind of light meter would you use to measure this. Also, wouldn't the reflector have a lot to do with the measurement? You would almost have to measure it new. And, then again as time goes by in the exact same setup. [EDIT: Duh, I have a new bulb in the box. I could swap the old with a new and take the measurement].

There are a ton of debates on this topic. Both sides have valid arguments.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2014)

There is no doubt that the HID bulbs lose intensity over time.  Just because a bulb lasts does not mean that it is producing as much light.  I used to run more expensive lights longer, but say the wisdom in buying less expensive lights and changing them out more often.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 28, 2014)

Just FYI on this topic. I was at another forum and saw a link to greeners.com. They have 1000w Hortilux HPS bulbs for $59. Now, that's the best of both worlds, price and quality.

Just FYI, 1000bulbs.com shows cheapo 1000w HPS for $25. We're getting closer in price.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks, it is nice to find cheaper sources for products we use all the time.


----------



## Hackerman (May 2, 2014)

Just FYI....

I am finally getting around to setting this up and I read the instruction manual that came with the switchable ballast.

It says that you can dim any bulb. So, I can run a 1000w bulb and dim it to 750w, 600w, 250w, whatever. Sounds like the same as the dimmable ballasts except mine states the wattage on the dial instead of a percentage like the dimmable ballasts I have seen.

It did say that you can not use a 600w bulb and run it at 1000w. OK, I'm good with that. Same as the dimmable, I'm sure.

It did say that if you run a 1000w bulb at 600w or less, it *might *not start. I can see that same thing happening with the dimmable. Can any of you dimmable ballast people confirm or deny that?

Also, can a 1000w dimmable ballast use a 600w bulb as long as the power is turned down to accommodate the bulb wattage? If so, there would be no difference between the dimmable and the switchable except the name and the numbers on the dial.

If the dimmable ballast can not take a lesser wattage bulb, then, that would be the only difference (besides the numbers on the dial).

If one of you dimmable people would look at the manual and let us know, it would be cool.

Thanks


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 3, 2014)

I have a dimable 1000watt ballast turned down to 50% and run a 400 watt bulb no problem ballast runs cool.

I was told this is not safe from the other forum I was on. 

I now run a 1000watt bulb at the 110% setting for flower and the ballast runs real hot.

So I think it will work but isn't recommended


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2014)

Why would you turn it down AND run a smaller bulb?  This just does make any sense to me.  Why are you not just dimming the 1000W?  I do anticipate that doing something like that very well shorten the life of the bulb.


----------



## Hackerman (May 3, 2014)

@Stank... It is dangerous. Well, maybe not dangerous but you will probably kill your bulb. 

Do the math.... A 1000w ballast running at 50% is pushing 500 watts. You are using a 400 watt bulb. Pushing 500w to a 400w bulb can't be good for the bulb.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 3, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I think the light bulb salesman is trying to sell more light bulbs.  Will the ballast also take MH bulbs?
> 
> I have not heard this assertion before and if it were me, I would certainly want to hear it from someone who did not make their living hawking light bulbs.



BINGO---once again imo thg is spot on

as far as dimable/switchable ballasts---this just seems to be the new marketing/packaging tool for a 1k digital ballast---it never made any sense to me to use the lower settings---1k watts all the way cause bigger is always better

bulbs on the other hand---i prefer to spend the $100 on the hortilux and run it for a year before switching it out no matter if it still lights or not because they do lose their efficiency over time---others i know are so bulb anal---they buy new 1k hortilux after every harvest

i am looking for an affordable light meter that measures spectrum and intensity if anybody might be able to direct me????


----------



## Hackerman (May 3, 2014)

As I mentioned a couple posts up, I can use this one exactly like you use your dimmable. I can simply use a 1000w bulb and dim it to any setting I choose. So, the salesman would not be selling more bulbs.

The difference is that I can IF I CHOOSE, use a 400w bulb. Lots of reasons for that..... Let's say I can't afford a 1000w bulb right now and only have a 400w. I can use that in my ballast and, later when I can afford the 1000w, I can use it to. The dimmabale ballasts do not offer that option (I don't believe).

The switchable ballast is definitely superior in features to the dimmable. Simple because the switchable will do everything that the dimmable ballast will do.... and more.

Now, I wonder what the cost difference is. Not sure what I paid for my switchable. I'll check and post back later.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 3, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> As I mentioned a couple posts up, I can use this one exactly like you use your dimmable. I can simply use a 1000w bulb and dim it to any setting I choose. So, the salesman would not be selling more bulbs.
> 
> The difference is that I can IF I CHOOSE, use a 400w bulb. Lots of reasons for that..... Let's say I can't afford a 1000w bulb right now and only have a 400w. I can use that in my ballast and, later when I can afford the 1000w, I can use it to. The dimmabale ballasts do not offer that option (I don't believe).
> 
> ...




fair enuff---my problem---i just never could wrap my head around downsizing my light source


----------



## Hackerman (May 3, 2014)

I agree. A heat problem is the only reason I can think of to dim a light. Then, you should actually address ventilation, not downsizing your light.

Still, I guess it's nice to have the option. We'll see if I ever use it or not.

I always say....It only cost's a little more to go first class. LOL


----------



## DrFever (May 3, 2014)

Well if you  Ran  bulb  12 hrs a day for one year  you would use 4368 hrs on bulb  if ran 18 hrs a day every day for one year  6552 hrs on bub 
 they say   the  bulb is good for 24,000 hrs so they say    then   2 -3 year replacement is not that  far off ???   IMO  15,000 hrs would be max i would use them for  but would keep them for back ups


----------

